# Premature Ejaculation



## Guitar_Guy44 (Feb 13, 2007)

well im 17 and i hav severe premature ejaculation and social anxiety, i was researching pe on webmd and saw that depression meds can help well ive been on lexapro for my sa over a year and there is no difference with my sa or pe :con i hav access to zoloft in my house will this help with pe right away??


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

Paxil is the best for premature ejaculation.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

redkit said:


> Paxil is the best for premature ejaculation.


Paxil will make you not ejaculate at all. That goes for all SSRI's in my experiences.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

You're only 17, so the premature ejaculation is probably normal. All the SSRI's kill your sex drive and your ability to get off, but I wouldn't take the medication if it wasn't prescribed for you.


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

Taking an SSRI to get rid of PE is like using a substance that enchances food flavouring and immediately kills your appetite.

Right now there are SSRIs in development targetted specifically for helping with PE, but they still have the same serious side-effect: loss of libido. No libido makes any kind of sex about as fun as sticking your finger in a ball of wet Play-Dough.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

sexual dysfunction is a symptom of ssri usage, however, paradoxically, ssris are also used to treat it. paxil is an ssri that is used off label for PE, and zoloft could also possibly work, too. it's not like these meds make you bang like a pornstar, though; they simply kill your sex drive.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Guitar_Guy44 said:


> well im 17 and i hav severe premature ejaculation and social anxiety, i was researching pe on webmd and saw that depression meds can help well ive been on lexapro for my sa over a year and there is no difference with my sa or pe :con i hav access to zoloft in my house will this help with pe right away??


I used to have that problem when I was young. I'd do math calculations in my head so I wouldn't get so excited and that would help. I used powers of 2... 2X2, 2X4, 2X8, 2X16...

Now that I'm old, it takes me forever to orgasm.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I think "premature ejaculation" is an incorrect term. It's like saying you suffer from "premature sneezing." You can only hold it off for so long before it happens. And it's perfectly natural when it does happen.

Calling it premature ejaculation is giving men anxiety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redkit said:


> Paxil is the best for premature ejaculation.


 :agree Paxil has even been studied as a treatment for PE and it is prescribed off label for that use. I can attest to the fact that it most certainly delays orgasm at low doses; at high doses you can forget about ever having an orgasm.

Given that I don't suffer from PE I was not happy with that effect. I regularly mock Paxil as the anti-orgasm pill.


----------



## Guitar_Guy44 (Feb 13, 2007)

well im on rozerum and lexapro for my sa and arent these ssris? well they dont do ne thing for pe and it seems paxil would be great but it would be kind of wierd telling my doctor about pe caus he would then hav to tell my dad about it so he could get paxil 4 me and i wont let that happen, i dont think any med could kill my sex drive if ne thing it would make it normal


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

All SSRI's except Zoloft treat PE to some degree with paxil being the best and prozac 2nd best. Zoloft just kills your sex drive.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

I recently got to try sex (strange story, no i did'nt pay). The problem was that either nothing happend at all or it happend way to fast (so we had to do it other ways ehh.....). 
Zoloft probably played a part, so did a bit of alchohol but i think the biggest problem is not feeling as comfortable with yourself as when you're alone. 
I think that if i want to have great sex i will have to be in a relationship for quite a long time before it really works out but by then i will probably already have been dumped.........


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> I think "premature ejaculation" is an incorrect term. It's like saying you suffer from "premature sneezing." You can only hold it off for so long before it happens. And it's perfectly natural when it does happen.
> 
> Calling it premature ejaculation is giving men anxiety.


 :agree

Thinking and worrying about it won't help things. But, there are times when it doesn't last long enough, and that can cause problems.

Effexor works too. It will make you last twice as long, but want it half as much.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

how long do you last that makes you think you have premature ejaculation? dont believe this 'marathon-sex' stories that guys mention. look at this first before you self diagnose yourself with premature ejaculation.

are we talking from masturbation or sex? men tend to orgasm _very_ quickly from masturbation but last an average time during sex.

if its from sex then you can always do all the tricks out there. pull out, squeeze the head, dont thrust all the way out, etc.


----------



## cupoftealee (Nov 27, 2014)

Listen to Becky.

You don't want to end up drugs for the rest of your life.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Inturmal said:


> I think "premature ejaculation" is an incorrect term. It's like saying you suffer from "premature sneezing." You can only hold it off for so long before it happens. And it's perfectly natural when it does happen.
> 
> Calling it premature ejaculation is giving men anxiety.


This is entirely untrue. There is a definite point of no return that happens but you just have to stop before you get to that point. Really not that complicated.

OP maybe practice stopping yourself when you are masturbating and translate that over to when you're with a girl (or whatever ).

This is totally a thread for the 18+ section, btw. lol.

EDIT: Thread was started in 2007. Wonder how he made out...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


> So you joined SAS at 10yrs old and wish to last longer when making love to your hand?


This thread was bumped from 2007, he's 24 now and probably not looking for advice.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This is off topic but where is the 18+ section anyhow? I haven't seen it ever since they deleted that group.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Well here's a link. You have to sign up for it.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f321/


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

And where are we supposed to sign up? Geeez they did a great job of hiding it :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You're just young, that's why.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

:wtf :lol


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol,I love it when a thread suddenly turns into another thread within thread,and not to mention that I also like when someone bumps some too old thread not realizing that the OP asking for advice is gone or not active or has probably become pro guitarist 

Now I get the idea of making that "Bump" thread.cool


----------

